# 870 barrel, Is it safe?



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

I Just bought a 870 pump and noticed somthing strange with the barrel. On the inside the barrel is smooth and shiney, except for a ring about a inch or so wide and just a few inches from the end. It is dull and looks out of place. Has anyone else seen this and is it somthing that will require me to send it to the manufacturer? Its just days before the hunt and this is killing me.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Did you buy the gun new? What year was the gun made? If you stick your finger down there, is there any kind of texture? What you are describing sounds very close to where threads for screw in chokes might be located, if the choke was not in the bore. Lots of Remington shotguns come with only 1 choke tube, and it may or may not be pre-installed.

If there is no texture like threading (or if the gun pre-dates screw-in chokes), and there does not appear to be any bulge, it is a fishy situation especially if the gun is new. If there are threads, that just means you need to screw the choke tube in.


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Bought it new, the ring is close to wher the barrel inserts into the receiver.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The way you are describing it, it sound like you are seeing the forcing cone. That is where the bore tapers from the chamber to the main part of the bore. If you still have questions about it, take it back to the store where you bought it, and they should be able to explain it better than I can.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

most likely this is where the barrel starts, on a rifle it is called the lands. The end of the shell should be at this mark. I have an older 870 (30+) and the same here.


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

It sounds VERY unsafe, don't shoot it, I'll give you 50 bucks for it and make this whole thing go away.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> The way you are describing it, it sound like you are seeing the forcing cone. That is where the bore tapers from the chamber to the main part of the bore. If you still have questions about it, take it back to the store where you bought it, and they should be able to explain it better than I can.


I agree. Any questions at all take it back and ask. No dumb questions when it comes to guns. Safe is always better.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Have it checked out to be safe but it sounds like the forcing cone to me.


----------

